# 6000 calories a day



## awhites1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hugh Jackman eats 6,000 calories a day for 'The Wolverine' – The Marquee Blog - CNN.com Blogs


i eat that many too which is why im at a lean mean 23% bodyfat and totally super huge jacked. 


Hugh Jackedman

haha. get it. that was pretty clever


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2011)

Aronofsky is directing this? Awesome.

I've been at 4500-5000 cals a day for several months (not any more). It is rough eating clean and getting those cals in. 6k has got to be really difficult. I'm sure there is a lot of force feeding involved.


----------



## shortstop (Feb 2, 2011)

cant imagine. 4000 is even tough sometimes


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## awhites1 (Feb 3, 2011)

hes one of those guys that has to wake up and slam protien shakes. i WISH my metabolism was go good that I had to go to those lengths to gain muscle


----------



## GMO (Feb 3, 2011)

He also uses gear to prepare for those flicks...


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 3, 2011)

GMO said:


> He also uses gear to prepare for those flicks...


 

a serious amount of gear too i expect,out of curiosity i wonder what gear these guys use?


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate that full, miserable, about to explode feeling.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 3, 2011)

i read an article about michael phelps back around olympic time and it said he eats 10,000 a day.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i read an article about michael phelps back around olympic time and it said he eats 10,000 a day.



This is true.  Sometimes 12,000.  He burns like 8,500 training.  So it works out.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2011)

fufu said:


> Aronofsky is directing this? Awesome.
> 
> I've been at 4500-5000 cals a day for several months (not any more). It is rough eating clean and getting those cals in. 6k has got to be really difficult. I'm sure there is a lot of force feeding involved.



It is easier when you have somebody preparing most of your meals.  He probably gets some variety.  Where us full-time working busy people need quick meals.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 4, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i read an article about michael phelps back around olympic time and it said he eats 10,000 a day.


Oh my god how does he get that much food down? Is he eating cans of lard?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 4, 2011)

*"Breakfast:* Three fried-egg sandwiches loaded with  cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, fried onions and mayonnaise. Two cups of  coffee. One five-egg omelet. One bowl of grits. Three slices of French  toast topped with powdered sugar. Three chocolate-chip pancakes.
*Lunch:* One pound of enriched pasta. Two large ham  and cheese sandwiches with mayo on white bread. Energy drinks packing  1,000 calories. 
*Dinner:*  One pound of pasta. An entire pizza. More energy drinks."
The Michael Phelps Diet: Don’t Try It at Home - Health Blog - WSJ
Found it


----------



## EvolutionPT (Feb 4, 2011)

why would you want to eat so many calories a day? your body will use only so many no matter how hard you train the rest will just be pooped out or stored as fat as it builds up...are you trying to get fat?


----------



## Laker33 (Feb 9, 2011)

thats alot of cals


----------



## Laker33 (Feb 9, 2011)

He is pretty ripped for that many cals


----------



## Laker33 (Feb 9, 2011)

How long have you been on the diet


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 10, 2011)

firminite123 said:


> 6000 calories ha, its much more.


 

??????


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 10, 2011)

He really needs to work on his forearms.  They look pathetic compared to his upper arms!


----------



## SFW (Feb 10, 2011)

I would go into catabolic shock with only 6k a day and atrophize into one of you's.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Feb 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> *"Breakfast:* Three fried-egg sandwiches loaded with  cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, fried onions and mayonnaise. Two cups of  coffee. One five-egg omelet. One bowl of grits. Three slices of French  toast topped with powdered sugar. Three chocolate-chip pancakes.
> *Lunch:* One pound of enriched pasta. Two large ham  and cheese sandwiches with mayo on white bread. Energy drinks packing  1,000 calories.
> *Dinner:*  One pound of pasta. An entire pizza. More energy drinks."
> The Michael Phelps Diet: Don???t Try It at Home - Health Blog - WSJ
> Found it



Dont think this is accurate.  He ate a ton, but it was so clean he claimed the best part of winning the golds and having the olympics end was being able to eat a burger and other cheat/tasty foods again.  Why would he say that if he was eating pizza everynight?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2011)

Supposedly, he 8 10-12 thousand cals/day.  Ain't no way you could get that many on chicken, veggies, & brown rice.  I can believe the fried egg sammiches and shit, but to say he got that many cals clean, I gotta call BS.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I'm calling BS on pizza every night!  Put it this way, I have to KILL MYSELF to eat 2500 calories a day.  I could cram food all day, and I'm not talking crap.  I can eat unlimited salmon, sweet potato, almonds, brown rice, eggs, whole milk, steak, etc.  It amazes me how some people have such a hard time with taking in enough calories to bulk.  I wish I was them! LOL


----------



## jizwood125 (Feb 10, 2011)

So amazing!


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


I would have sex with that sandwich. Just sayin


----------



## beeazy (Feb 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> He also uses gear to prepare for those flicks...



He is pretty buff


----------

